# Making Sence of the madness



## elmo (Jun 21, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what to expect. My wife left me 2 months ago and filed divorce. We have had a temporary hearing. I do not want this divorce. During the hearing her attorney told mine he was uncertain that she was certain about her decision to divorce me. This is breaking my heart and do not want this divorce. We have two children and a life we've built together. I do not suspect that there is anyone else. Only thing I have to go on is a crazy hysterectomy she had a year ago and that she stated she was having problems with her nerves. Anyway we have not spoken much since she left and I recently enrolled us in marriage counseling. We have went to one session thus far so too early to tell. When a divorce is initiated and two people seperate as a general rule of thumb, what is the normal period of time for someone to figure out if they want the divorce or not?


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

The only advice I can give you is to give her time. There is no normal period of time, some people may be certain even before a separation and others could reconcile after months of being separation. Sometimes is hard, you tell me but time will always tell and it is up to you to decide if you are willing to wait. 

be strong because this situation can break the strongest person into little tiny pieces. All this shall pass no matter what happens. 

Peace be with you brother


----------

